# Hochaufgelöste Bilder für Photomontagen (feuer)



## Gladiator6 (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Bildern in sehr grosser Auflösung, welche ich für kreative Fotomontagen verwenden könnte!

Speziell interessiert bin ich an Bildern von Feuer! Ich habe auch eine Kollektion mit 156 Bildern gefunden, jedoch kostet die 50 €. Das war mir zuviel, da ich die Bilder vor dem Kauf nicht anschauen kann...  Hier der Link:
http://www.amazon.de/Pearson-Educat...1_10?ie=UTF8&s=gateway&qid=1202303077&sr=8-10

Kennt jemand Seiten im Internet wo man gratis oder recht günstig solche Fotos herunterladen kann?


----------

